# Diabetes link to breast cancer in post-menopausal women



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Post-menopausal women who have Type 2 diabetes appear to have a 27% greater risk of developing breast cancer, experts say.

An international team, writing in the British Journal of Cancer, examined 40 separate studies looking at the potential link between breast cancer and diabetes.

Being obese or overweight is linked to both conditions.

But cancer experts say there may be a direct connection between the two.

These studies involved more than 56,000 women with breast cancer.

Post-menopausal women with Type 2 diabetes had a 27% increased risk of breast cancer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19585931


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2012)

THAT is really interesting.

My sis had breast cancer, and not long after, was DX with T2.  She was overweight at the time - funnily enough, she had resolved to do Atkins (100% properly with all the supplements 'in case') just as the cancer was DX and because she had radiotheraapy thereafter she was banned from losing any weight (cos they tatto you where they have to hit and if you lose or gain weight whilst they are doing it it louses it up)  Anyway so having done that she loses all her weight.  She put about a stone or so back on over the next couple of years and then the D raised its ugly little head.

She's lost it again since but now has other health probs.

But anyway although hers was 'arse about face' - C first then D - you can bet your sweet bippy it's the same mechanism ....


----------

